# Wtb 23Krs



## DanjKelly (Jun 3, 2015)

Hi
We are looking for a Outback 23 KRS toy hauler. It seems to be a perfect size and weight.
I'm in Nashville TN 
It would need to be in great shape, will be using it to travel.
Call me or email me 615-952-3085 [email protected]

THANKS!!


----------



## Purequarter (Jun 5, 2015)

https://claz.org/classifieds?q=23+KRS+toy+hauler roughly the same quality and, accordingly, about the same price. various locations)))


----------

